

The Four Most Common Evasive Techniques Used by Malware - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-data-protection/the-four-most-common-evasive-techniques-used-by-malware/

======
Errorcod3
Summary:

1\. Environmental awareness allows malware samples to detect the underlying
runtime environment of the system it is trying to infect.

2 .Confusing automated tools, allows malware to avoid detection by
technologies such as signature-based antivirus software.

3\. Timing-based evasion to run at certain times or following certain actions
taken by the user.

4\. Obfuscating internal data to include any number of tricks to run code that
cannot be detected by the analysis system.

